# alkyd/phenolic resin varnish



## Ange (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi all, I seem to remember a post (or so i think) that called out common brands that were of alkyd resin varnishes and phenolic resin varnishes. as i recall the phenolics tended to yellow with age, the alkyds seemed to be a 'clear' winner (see what i did there...lol) anyways if i remember correctly there was P&L 38, and a Sherwin Williams Classic, do any of you guys know of any other brands that are commercially available and fairly easily obtainable? also maybe your experience with the particular finish,
much appreciated
-Ange


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Ange said:


> Hi all, I seem to remember a post (or so i think) that called out common brands that were of alkyd resin varnishes and phenolic resin varnishes. as i recall the phenolics tended to yellow with age, the alkyds seemed to be a 'clear' winner (see what i did there...lol) anyways if i remember correctly there was P&L 38, and a Sherwin Williams Classic, do any of you guys know of any other brands that are commercially available and fairly easily obtainable? also maybe your experience with the particular finish,
> much appreciated
> -Ange


Both varnishes are oil based and are prone to yellowing. The phenolic varnish is often primarily mixed with tung oil rather than linseed oil so it is more prone to initial yellowing but afterwards yellow less over time. Since it has the tung oil it is more water resistant and makes a harder finish. The alkyd varnish is primarily mixed with linseed oil and is less yellow initially but yellow more as it ages. Now the yellowing is very minor and not noticeable on lightly stained or dark woods. It just shows up applying it to light woods with no stain like maple or ash.

If a non-yellowing finish is needed look for one that says acrylic and also the waterborne finishes will remain clear. A cab acrylic lacquer as well as the catalyzed lacquers will remain clear.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

The only 2 alkyd varnishes I know of that are available anymore are the P&L 38, and the SW Fast Dry. McCloskey's Heirloom was transformed into the Cabot 8000 series and then apparently discontinued. The SW is an alkyd resin/linseed oil forumla, and starts out with more amber and then does yellow more over time. But the P&L (as was the Cabot 8000) is an alkyd resin/soya oil formula. It's much less amber from the getgo, and as best I can tell (some stuff over 10 years old) it doesn't amber much over time. In fact the P&L is almost a grayish blue color in the can....It will be a sad day when my 1 can of P&L and 3 cans of Cabot (stashed) disappear. P&L is impossible to find around me. Waterlox is the only phenolic varnish of which I'm aware, it's equally hard to fins in my region. My opinion is that the very low cost of urethane resins coupled with the BS we were fed by Norm and others with the "magic" word of poly led to their demise. Too bad, they are far superior finishes.....except on floors where the poly products shine.


----------

